# Ladies, whats your ideal height for a man?



## redcorn (Dec 24, 2009)

Just curious.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'd say somewhere between 5'9 and 6'0, although shorter or taller isn't a deal breaker.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

6'2". 

Reason? Because it's my height. And according to my completely unbiased opinion, it's perfect:b.

Edit: oops, I didn't realise it's for ladies only. I clicked on "next thread" and only saw "ideal height for a man"


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

as long as he's taller than me. However, in the bigger picture, things like this are beside the point.


----------



## zoe the cat (Feb 27, 2010)

Taller than me, though that's not easy as I'm six foot myself. I doubt I'll find someone taller than me, and it doesn't really matter. As you said, 'ideal' height.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Doesn't matter to me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh, it's gotta be shorter than 5'10'' definitely, right? Right? heh heh heh...

:die


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Where is the do not care option?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I voted shorter than 5'10"... I am 5' tall and I love it when you can snuggle and be able to be face to face and still play footsie at the same time... also I hate looking way way up at people while talking and that dreadful awkward them having to lean way way over to kiss you. Plus other unmentionable logistical reasons.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

So if you're between 6' and 6'2 no one will date you....... cry


----------



## ManderTard (Mar 14, 2010)

I was never too fond of shorter guys but lately I've developed a love for them. I like my Men tall mostly but not like a freakign skyscraper even though I'm tall myself (5'9"). I have this huge crush on Jean Paul Makhlouf from my favorite band cash cash and he's about 5'4".  Short guys are adorable to me.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

My guy is four centimeters shorter than I am. That makes him 5'10" or so. So I like them 5'10". 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm 6' for any ladies who care.

I'm sure all the guys under 5'10" who, if not already feeling insecure enough, are all lumped together into one Munchkin category.:lol


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things. If I was to date I guess I'd prefer someone taller than me (I'm 5"5') because it makes me feel small.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't care, either, so I didn't vote.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

caflme said:


> I voted shorter than 5'10"... I am 5' tall and I love it when you can snuggle and be able to be face to face and still play footsie at the same time... also I hate looking way way up at people while talking and that dreadful awkward them having to lean way way over to kiss you. *Plus other unmentionable logistical reasons*.


:teeth

I don't give a crap about height.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i don't think i have an ideal height. my boyfriend is a foot taller than me so i get a lot of neck pain from kissing while standing up. i'm thinking of investing in stilts, but i'm quite used to it. also i do love resting my head on his chest and being able to hear his heartbeat ^_^


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> my boyfriend is a foot taller than me so i get a lot of neck pain from kissing while standing up.


My ex was waaay taller than me too. I hated the fact that he had to bend all the way down just to kiss me.

Height really isn't an issue for me. Most guys I encounter are taller than me anyways, but if they aren't it's not a big deal.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am looking to see what the ladeeez think of the _last_ option listed. So far, two haven't gone wrong. :lol opcorn


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

My height or taller.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I'd prefer somewhere between 5'7" and 6' . Preferably no one my height (5'4") or shorter, but no one insanely tall either.


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

5'5" and up, I think...I'm only 5'1." But under 5'10...maybe. Not to tall, not too short. My boyfriend is 5'5." We're at the same height, more or less, when I wear high heels. It looks okay, I think...


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

5'2"-5'10" --- Max... prefer 5'8" and under


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

5'4" (my height) and up. I'd probably feel awkward dating someone shorter.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Taller than me. Since I'm 5'2 that covers a good majority of the male population. Although having a 6'3 boyfriend did look rather weird so I suppose somewhere there's an upper limit but other things are far more important.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The poll _starts_ at 5'10. Ouch! :lol

Well these responses confirm what I already figured, that height generally doesn't matter as long as you're her height or taller.


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

6'1 rawr!


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Where is the do not care option?


^this.

I really don't care - there are _much_ more important things! I wouldn't want to date someone who was hugely insecure about his height, but if he's shorter than me and doesn't care, then I don't care either. I used to work with a buff, charming, guy of about 5'1". Had I been single, I totally would have!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm attracted to someone who is at least an inch taller than me, but if he was shorter, it wouldn't really matter if I fell in love with his personality.


----------

